# Coffee Grinder



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A house guest broke my 30+ yo Braun coffee grinder. It's a burr grinder, and I'd like to replace the broken one with another burr grinder. What's recommended? I'd like something as quiet as possible, and I don't need a lot of capacity. What I do want is one that's durable, well built, and, if possible, on the smallish size, although size is not a major factor. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I have recently purchased the Cuisinart burr grinder with excellent results. It eliminated most of the issues that I had with my previous one, mainly the staticky ground coffee explosion when removing the receptacle from the machine. No counter clean-up required with this one. It's easy to use, stores lots of beans, and doesn't take too much space. Quieter than my last one, but I don't know how it rates on noise. Lets just say it doesn't wake me up in the morning when my husband is grinding a fresh batch.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Which model is this Anneke: DBM-8, 10576, or CCM-16PC?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

DBM-8.

I don't think you can get the 10576 anymore.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I've got a cuisinart that I like and don't have any problems with. Works great and quietly, plus it has a removable grinding bowl and lid so ground coffee or herbs are easy to store until the next time.

I got it at Bed Bath & Beyond...here's a link:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...3088560&RN=688


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi, That's not a burr grinder, which is what I'm looking for. However, the tip to check BB&B is a good one. There's a store on my weekly route, so I'll stop in next trip and see if they have the burr grinderr as well. Thanks!:bounce: 

Shel

Shel


----------



## mochefs (Mar 8, 2007)

The KitchenAid Pro Line unit that my wife and I received as a gift over the holidays is great. It's built like a mack truck and will probably last a lifetime. And as far as quality goes I'd be hard pressed to say anything bad about it. If you want an espresso grind it's as good as any I've seen

The downside for me is that it's big and heavy. I don't like having a 'dedicated' space in the kitchen taken up just for a coffee grinder, but I don't know of any small units that will do a good espresso grind.

Friend of mine has the La Pavoni (sp?) brand and hasn't been very happy with it. (leaks a little bit, grind selector is almost meaningless, etc.)


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 18, 2007)

I use a Mazzer Mini, which is massive overkill for home use but does give the option of infinite adjustment on the fineness of grind, too many times i've been stuck with one setting being too fine and the next one too coarse.


----------

